# Why the lack...



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

...of recent (or any) activity in the Colnago forum?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Not much going on at this sight in general. Must be December. 

I rode the Arabesque into work today. I'm about to head hone.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

That's a beautiful bike. They sure know how to make bikes in Cambiago. :thumbsup:


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

I promise to post about my new C60, when I can afford it... hopefully by spring.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

pmf said:


> Not much going on at this sight in general. Must be December.
> 
> I rode the Arabesque into work today. I'm about to head hone.


PMF, did you get your Arabesque from Mike Price? I love that color.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

colnagoG60 said:


> I promise to post about my new C60, when I can afford it... hopefully by spring.


I got my C60 February of this year, after a long wait for the bike to ship from Italy, via Belgium-England-California.

Which color scheme are you getting?

Please post pics as soon as you get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Not sure which color, but will probably go custom, with the 60th Ann. scheme, but with "Colnago" in white, though I'm worried it'll look too much like an Oakland Raider. Otherwise, I'll go for Molteni orange, but with downtube graphics like that of the Zabel blue. I'll be ordering through Bellati Sport.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Bott -- I bought it from Mike at Maestro -- I didn't get his last name. Unfortunately, it was about a month before Brexit so I paid a couple hundred more than they are now, but still way less than the rape me $3900 price shops in the U.S. wants for the frame. I did pay around $150 in customs and a credit card fee of $87 for a foreign transaction. The color looks even better in real life. I saw that frame and just had to have it. Rode it in this morning to work. 

Funny, I was just looking at C60 frames on the Maestro site. My wife would kill me if I got yet another bike. Mike at Maestro told me that "Ernesto is getting old, and when he goes, his relatives will sell the company to Giant and that'll be it". I couldn't buy a Colnago that's been made in Taiwan. Not that they don't make good bikes, but a real Colnago is Italian. I still ride the C40 I bought 15 years ago.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

colnagoG60 said:


> Not sure which color, but will probably go custom, with the 60th Ann. scheme, but with "Colnago" in white, though I'm worried it'll look too much like an Oakland Raider. Otherwise, I'll go for Molteni orange, but with downtube graphics like that of the Zabel blue. I'll be ordering through Bellati Sport.


I think the paint jobs on C60's are all kind of boring. When I got my C40, I went with the low key yellow letters and swurls (OOF), my wife got a yellow art decor, nad I was instantly jealous when we opened the boxes. I wish I'd gone for Mapeii or even the orange and blue planet (GEO).


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

pmf said:


> I think the paint jobs on C60's are all kind of boring. When I got my C40, I went with the low key yellow letters and swurls (OOF), my wife got a yellow art decor, nad I was instantly jealous when we opened the boxes. I wish I'd gone for Mapeii or even the orange and blue planet (GEO).


I can do "boring" this time around. Had a hard enough time color matching this one over the past 20 years:


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

*Well, I'll play ...*

I posted separate pics in the other thread but I just took these pics, curious to see how the changes in the flagship lugged frame over about 15 years.

'96 C40 and new to me '09 or '10 EPS. 

I had been shopping around for a deal on a C59 but this came to me in a "couldn't walk away from it" price. They are both equivalent size with 56.5 cm (true vs effective) top tube. The ginormous head tube on the EPS is taking some getting used too, but very pleased so far.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

c60 was released some time ago and perhaps not that many roadbikereview readers own one. there seems to be far more colnago related activity on weight weenies. every website has its core user base and interests. over at velocipede salon the bike interests focuses on firefly, mosaic and seven.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

bottecchia_eja said:


> ...of recent (or any) activity in the Colnago forum?


I think I have a solution. If everyone on RBR would agree to by just one Colnago, I think you'd see activity greatly increase. Who is in?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

DaveG said:


> I think I have a solution. If everyone on RBR would agree to by just one Colnago, I think you'd see activity greatly increase. Who is in?



already own a Colnago. Odds of me buying another one very small, next to nill . I keep bikes for well over a decade and quite happy with the c-59 bought 3.5 years ago.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I acquired a mid-90's (I think) Colnago Altain. Not that familiar with that model at all but have been threatening to fix it up for a couple of years now. Needs paint and the chrome on the fork is showing rust. Just can't seem to find the mojo to work on it, but that Arabesque is making think about it again. Very nice looking bike.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

majbuzz said:


> I acquired a mid-90's (I think) Colnago Altain. Not that familiar with that model at all but have been threatening to fix it up for a couple of years now. Needs paint and the chrome on the fork is showing rust. Just can't seem to find the mojo to work on it, but that Arabesque is making think about it again. Very nice looking bike.


Reconditioning the Altain sounds like a good winter project to me


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

bottecchia_eja said:


> ...of recent (or any) activity in the Colnago forum?


Because every frame they've made since the C59 has been crap. Additionally, Time is around making (not outsourcing to Taiwan) great frames with lifetime warranties.


----------



## Shipley (Jun 30, 2010)

pmf said:


> I think the paint jobs on C60's are all kind of boring. When I got my C40, I went with the low key yellow letters and swurls (OOF), my wife got a yellow art decor, nad I was instantly jealous when we opened the boxes. I wish I'd gone for Mapeii or even the orange and blue planet (GEO).


I got my C60 from Mike Perry at Maestro as I live close to him. I bought an Art Decor colour which shows the beauty only a Colnago can demonstrate in my opinion.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice!

I'm glad Colnago is getting the Decor paint jobs back.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

hfc said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm glad Colnago is getting the Decor paint jobs back.


It's an improvement over what they've been doing with paint jobs in the past on the C-60, but this is only available in three colors (red, blue and black), same exact pattern. I'd personally go for the blue, but compared to what they used to offer, not many choices.


----------

